# River hunting in Northern Utah?



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys, i was just wondering if anyone could tell me where i could hunt one of the rivers here in Northern utah? i live in Roy, so i'll probably be looking to hunt either the Ogden or the Weber. I've been looking for a spot for quite a while and most of the spots i could find i didn't know if they we're legal to hunt. Can you hunt the Ogden off of 12th street? How about the weeb just off of I-84? Basically i'm just looking for some info on spots where it's legal to hunt.


----------



## one8sevenn (Mar 27, 2012)

The Weber River has a walk in spot near Enterprise (Morgan County). Take the Peterson exit and make a left on old highway and the turn is right after the church in enterprise. After the turn, make a right and it will ride along the railroad until you get to the walk in access. It has woodies in the early season and in the late season it has green heads. It is pretty well hunted though, I recommend going during the week, to avoid the other hunters. You can hunt over decoy, but I recommend jump shooting. I went to Morgan High and hunted it a bunch after school. I hope this helps.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

The land all around the weber river off of 12th is all private. Hunters each year have the cops called on them for trespassing. We fish it for carp and swim in it every now and then. It's way too trashy for ducks I'd think. We used to trap beaver off it when I was a kid but I don't remember seeing ducks, just old cars, busses, and trash all over. After the flooding this year, there has been people clearing out the river to have the water flow down instead of blocking everything up. Everytime we fish, there are always people working on it. I had a buddy try to float it on a boat but there were too many waterfalls and his boat tipped. He lost a gun, a battery, and a couple boxes of shells. If you try and float it, you'll probably tip. If you jump shoot it and happen to kill something, the water is around 15 feet deep in most parts. So you'd need a dog if you dare toss him in the current. But I hear Morgan is better luck. It's all public. During the week would be the best to avoid all of the hunters.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

You just gotta know how to hunt it, i have killed plenty of birds off it, floated it many times with my Jon and longtail, but as said before it's private and you gotta know people, O wait there is one spot I can think of that's public but still deep, I'll look for directions, its right before the river goes into OB.


----------

